# Need advice on Forest Scorpion substrate



## Pokiegirl (Mar 11, 2017)

So I am in a bind as this is not my scorpion I am needing advice on. I work in an environment where arthropods are educational pieces that need to be seen by the public and therefore their comfort is not really taken into consideration. My boss recently bought corn cob animal bedding and asked me to put a few of our arthropods on it, one of which is our asian forest scorpion. When I brought up the fact that it would probably mold when I watered it she said try it.....two days later there was mold. When I told her this she said not to water it anymore (it does have a water dish). Are there any good light colored substrates I can bring up to her to use because I feel really bad that it has nothing to hide under, no way of burrowing,  and now no damp substrate to even sit on plus it has to sit under a light six plus hours a day. Any suggestions?


----------



## The Snark (Mar 11, 2017)

They hate light. Putting one out in the light without hides is like teaching the average domestic cat to swim. The education is getting that boss up to speed on the needs of animals.
Leaf litter will always do in a pinch. Don't worry about moisture. Right now their native habitat is desert arid until the rains three months down the lane.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 11, 2017)

Asian forest scorpion need a moist  burrowing substrate preferably 3-5" and high humidity .damp and warm is key with a hide. They don't do well in light


----------



## RTTB (Mar 12, 2017)

Get some Coco Fiber substrate.


----------



## Red Eunice (Mar 13, 2017)

Get a preserved specimen and display that!!  Problem solved and eliminates "animal cruelty".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. Not exactly what I was looking for haha since I understand the needs of the scorpion but do not have a way to appropriately take care of it in my work environment. I completely know and understand that they hate light so I am going to bring up using a black or red light of some sort and as for the substrate issue my friend and I came up with maybe putting coco bark on the bottom and white aquarium gravel on the top so there isn't a mold issue and it can still be seen easily. I am all ears to any other suggestions that would be better.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 20, 2017)

To avoid mold use plastic or artificial decor and hides.  The substrate should be moist not soaking wet. Just enough to where if you grab a handfull and squeeze just a few drops will come out. (Light brownish reddish color) super wet attracts the mold. Cocofiber  is perfect 
No need for the gravel

DO NOT USE A BLACK LIGHT (Uv light) it Will cause it super  stress.  Has to be a non  UV ray bulb Infrared is fine or a no light ceramic bulb


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 20, 2017)

I just did a substrate change on mine yesterday


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 20, 2017)

ArachnoDrew said:


> To avoid mold use plastic or artificial decor and hides.  The substrate should be moist not soaking wet. Just enough to where if you grab a handfull and squeeze just a few drops will come out. (Light brownish reddish color) super wet attracts the mold. Cocofiber  is perfect
> No need for the gravel
> 
> DO NOT USE A BLACK LIGHT (Uv light) it Will cause it super  stress.  Has to be a non  UV ray bulb Infrared is fine or a no light ceramic bulb


Thank you for the advice about the black light, I will make sure to use the correct form of lighting. However on the rest of your reply it is a no go. The scorpion was originally on coco fiber and My boss thought it was too dark for people to see it so she bought the corn cob. The corn cob molded because it is animal bedding for hamsters and such, not because I watered it too much. Secondly I can not give it any hides as that would defeat the purpose of having it out on display for the public to see and the gravel is used because it is white and easy to see it in comparison. I did end up putting some peat moss over the top of the gravel and giving it a light colored piece of wood to sit on.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 20, 2017)

I understand the specimen will for display purposes but that's it's natural substrate. Soil. You can shine a black light on it here and there when people want to see it glow  up. But do not leave it permanently on.he has to have a hide IT WILL  DIE the stress of not being able to find a dark area hidden will stress it to death (literally) even if it's a simple log or a half log that you can easily be lifted or has an open space for viewing. Neglecting these simple care tips will result in a soon loss


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 20, 2017)

Do you have a picture of its current setup.
Pet stores use simple half logs for hides. There great for viewing purposes because it's open ended and still provides a cover for the scorp.


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 20, 2017)

I promise I have it's best interest at heart. My boss doesn't even care for the peat moss but I told her I thought it was still light colored and good to keep moisture. I have to secure the back pieces of wood better since it's now residing behind one:/


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 20, 2017)

That setup actually isn't too bad. Of course it's always naturally going to look for a dark hide away
 Use the half log! You can still view it perfectly


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks I wish I could put in a half log but in the very first setup I had a piece of wood tilted at an angle so the scorpion had some darkness and could still be seen but it too was a no go. I'll take a picture of that real quick since I haven't put anything else in it. I love my job but there's definitely some frustrating aspects about it.


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 20, 2017)

Does it at least stay dark during closing hours lol . Yea poor guy give me the number I'll call and complain saying I walked in and saw him lol. 

https://m.petsolutions.com/Default.aspx?ItemId=Critter-Cavern&CategoryId=Reptile-Hideouts
These are the logs I recommend


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 20, 2017)

We have all the lights on timers. I've adjusted them so that they don't come on until about 10am and they shut off around 4:30pm.
Lol no number. We have a very small amount of staff workers and I've complained enough about the setups she would know it was me. Also not all of our animals are setup that way, it's just a select few that are out for constant viewing. The rest stay in more ideal setups until they are needed for a presentation.


----------



## vespers (Mar 21, 2017)

ArachnoDrew said:


> https://m.petsolutions.com/Default.aspx?ItemId=Critter-Cavern&CategoryId=Reptile-Hideouts
> These are the logs I recommend


I wouldn't recommend those for a moist environment. The wood they're made from tends to mold easily. Better to use cork bark if someone wants a log-style hide, or something artificial.


----------



## soldierof4cheese (Mar 21, 2017)

Here is an example of holding moisture well, The vinyl tubing puts water into the bottom of the tank, you can see it slowly filtering up thru the Organic potting soil. The tank also has a solid lid, with a small venting hole for air and moisture to escape, but still holds the moisture in the tank. These jungle scorps like it really humid, condensation on the tank walls is a good sign of moisture. I see so many jungle species kept to dry. If the humidity is high you never have too mist or spray, it does in naturally thru the air inside the tank. Here is a temporary tank for the AFS I pick up tomorrow, it still needs hides and some fauna but overall is done.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## soldierof4cheese (Mar 21, 2017)

I would cover your screen top with plexi-glass and leave a small opening for air. All the humidity is escaping thru the screen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 21, 2017)

That's a cool setup!


----------



## soldierof4cheese (Mar 21, 2017)

Its a 5 gallon Nano tank, with a cheap plastic LED fish tank hood. I had to hot glue plexi glass over the openings for the filter and feeding holes that were in it. Cost was $20.00 bucks total. The Emperor scorpions I used to raise thrived in 100% humidity and 85' degree temps, they are pretty much the same as the AFS from what i have read.


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 21, 2017)

soldierof4cheese said:


> Its a 5 gallon Nano tank, with a cheap plastic LED fish tank hood. I had to hot glue plexi glass over the openings for the filter and feeding holes that were in it. Cost was $20.00 bucks total. The Emperor scorpions I used to raise thrived in 100% humidity and 85' degree temps, they are pretty much the same as the AFS from what i have read.


I'll see how she feels about putting plexiglass over the lid (I'll cut some ventilation holes of course) to help with humidity.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 21, 2017)

Natural environment. Please note it is covered in wet sandy loam which it buried itself in - the preferred habitat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 21, 2017)

The Snark said:


> Natural environment. Please note it is covered in wet sandy loam which it buried itself in - the preferred habitat.


Ah ah, don't forget a good pair of shoes as well, they love to sneak in :-s


----------



## The Snark (Mar 21, 2017)

This looks more like a torture chamber to me.


Pokiegirl said:


> View attachment 234575





Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, don't forget a good pair of shoes as well, they love to sneak in


Like these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Mar 21, 2017)

Alternative habitat?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 21, 2017)

The Snark said:


> This looks more like a torture chamber to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Like these?


Yep that's why. I'd loved that pic... 'those boots are made for walkin' ah ah Nancy.jpg


----------



## The Snark (Mar 21, 2017)

I wonder about the evolution of scorps sometimes.  Eight legged all terrain stability, industrial grade Vice Grips<tm>,  meat grinder mouth parts and a venom loaded harpoon? That's over the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 21, 2017)

The Snark said:


> I wonder about the evolution of scorps sometimes.  Eight legged all terrain stability, industrial grade Vice Grips<tm>,  meat grinder mouth parts and a venom loaded harpoon? That's over the top.


In full ignorance I can't not view those sometimes as mere 'Earth Crustaceans'


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 23, 2017)

The Snark said:


> This looks more like a torture chamber to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Like these?


I'm so glad you have come to this thread with helpful advice. I came here to find a better alternative to corn cob bedding. At least my torture chamber is a better alternative than anything you have proposed since I cannot give it anything like it's natural environment. But instead of trying to be helpful you're here to ridicule.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 23, 2017)

Perhaps I should have just left it like this instead.


----------



## soldierof4cheese (Mar 23, 2017)

Don't let him bother you, I ignore him. There are plenty of decent people here willing to help.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 23, 2017)

I extend apologies if I caused offense. It was not directed at you.



Pokiegirl said:


> I work in an environment where arthropods are educational pieces that need to be seen by the public and therefore their comfort is not really taken into consideration.


Do you see the paradox? Education and they must be seen? The living animal's needs and desires are ignored. It's existence and value lower than that of disposable lab animals, in the name of education.


----------



## soldierof4cheese (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey Pokiegirl, you should get this book. Its full of good info for keeping and raising Scorpions of all types.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 24, 2017)

The Snark said:


> I extend apologies if I caused offense. It was not directed at you.
> 
> 
> Do you see the paradox? Education and they must be seen? The living animal's needs and desires are ignored. It's existence and value lower than that of disposable lab animals, in the name of education.


My apologies as well since I definitely felt like that was directed at me. I appreciate there are concerns for the animal and I think it is ridiculous that the animals needs do not come first. However, no matter how much I disagree with how things are done at the facility, as a whole it does reach thousands of people each year to teach them on the importance of insects and other arthropods. Everyone who actually deals with the husbandry aspects here does put the animal's needs first as best they can and we try to speak up when a bad idea like corn cob is proposed. As for my boss, she is not a bad person, she just simply is not the one caring for them and since her job is giving presentations that is what comes first in her book.


----------



## Pokiegirl (Mar 24, 2017)

soldierof4cheese said:


> Hey Pokiegirl, you should get this book. Its full of good info for keeping and raising Scorpions of all types.


Thank you very much. I will add this to my amazon list.


----------



## InvertAdict (May 5, 2017)

Looking for the animal in the display if part of the fun!


----------

